# النكــد و أســبــابـــة



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

نعاني كثيراً في هذه الأيّام من مشاكل
عائلية تتسبّب في تصدُّع الكثير من العائلات،ممّا يكون له ـ سواء على
المدى القصير أو البعيد ـ تأثيراته السلبيّة، ليس فقط علينا نحن كأزواج
وزوجات، لكن أيضاً على أولادنا وبناتنا الذين نجعلهم ـ حينما ينشأون في
جوّ متوتّر ومُنقَسِمـ يعانون من التمزُّّق والحيرة تجاه ما نُلقّنهم
إيّاه من قِيَم وفضائل وأخلاقيّات من جهة، وما يرونه في حياتنا من صراعات
وأزمات ومشاحنات من الجهة الأخرى. 

ممّا يكون له أبلغ الأثر على تنشئتهم
وشخصيّاتهم ومُثُلهم وقِيَمهم الأساسيّة في الحياة، لا سيّما وهم في مراحل
تنشئتهم وتكوينهم. فهم إذن يعانون من جرّاء مشاكلنا وخلافاتنا، كما أنهم
أيضاً ـ بلا أيّ ذنب اقترفوه ـ يدفعون غالباًثمن صراعاتنا ومشاحناتنا
وأزماتنا! ويالها من تَكلِفة كبيرة سيجنونها غداً بعد أن نكون قد زرعناها
فيهم اليوم عن غير قصد ودون أن ندري. 

وللأسف غالباً ما نكتشف ذلك متأخرين،
بعد أن تكون دروسنا السلبيّة قد تأصّلت فيهم. ثمّ تجدنا بعد ذلك نسعى
جاهدين لإصلاح ما أفسدناه نحن بأيدينا. ولكن هيهات، من أين لنا أن نستطيع
تحقيق ذلك بعد أن يكون قد فاتَ أوانُ الزَّرع وحانَ وقتُ الحَصاد، الذي
غالباً ما يكون مُرّاً ومُؤلماً لنا ولأولادنا على حدٍّ سواء. 

لذلك فإنني أجد لِزاماً عليّ في هذا
الصَّدَد أن أوصي بقوّة، كل الأزواج والزوجات كي يسعوا جاهدين لمُعالجة
مشاكلهم وخلافاتهم بطريقة هادئة وصحيحة وبلا انفعال، وأن تدور حواراتهم
وخلافاتهم خارج المنزل إن أمكن أو في حجراتهم الخاصّة بعيداً عن الأولاد،
وفي جوٍّ من النضج والالتزام والحبّ بعيداً عن أيّ انفعالٍ زائدٍ أو
مُتهوّر، حتّى يكون بمقدورهم أن يُنهوا الأمور (الخلافات) بأضيق الحدود
وبطريقة صحيحة وإيجابيّة، دون أن يُسبّبوا أيّة مشكلة لفَلَذات أكبادهم......



​
*والآن أودُّ أن أستعرض بعض الأسباب الشائعة التي تجعلنا ـ كأزواج وزوجات ـ عُرضة لأن نتشاجر كلّ ليلة........*

*1. الذاتيّة والكبرياء والأنانيّة والتشبُّث بالرأي:* 
هذه الصِّفاتـ في الحقيقة ـ هي السبب
العام الرئيسيّ والمُحرّك الأساسي الذي يقف وراء معظم خطايا الجنس
البشريّ! فكل إنسان بطبيعته البشريّة الناقصة يسعى لإرضاء ذاته وإشباع
رغباته والتمسُّك برأيه(ولو على حساب الآخرين!)،مُعتقداًفي كثيرٍ من
الأحيانأنّه هو دائماً الوحيد ذو الرأيّ الصائب والآخرين مخطئين! وبناءً
على ذلك فهو يسعى دوماًلإدارة الأمور وتوجيهها وفقاً لرؤيته هو،دونحتّى أن
يلتفت لوجهة نظر الطرف الآخر! وأمرٌ كهذا كفيلٌفعلاًبالتسبُّب في تمزُّق العلاقات وتفكُّك الأُسَر.
وفي هذا الصَّدَد أودُّ أن أُشجّعك ـ
عزيزي القارئ ـ أن تُدرِك أن الحياة الزوجية الرائعة هي تلك التي تُبنى
على العطاء أكثر من الأخذ، وعلى الإتّضاع وإنكار الذات وتقديم الآخر في
الكرامة، أكثر من الذاتيّة والتمسُّك بالرأي الذي يُحطِّم العلاقات
والأفراد أكثر من أن يَبنيهم!

*2. مفاهيم خياليّة وغير واقعيّة عن الزواج:*
الكثير من الشباب يدخلون الحياة
الزوجيّة بفَهمٍ خاطىءٍ ودون أن يكونوا مُستعدّين جيّداً لخطوة هامّة
كهذه. فأيّام الإرتباط الأولى ـ بعد التعارف ـ وبداية الإرتباط العاطفي
والنفسي، مروراً بمرحلة الخطبة وأيّام الزواج الأولى (ما دَرَجت المجتمعات
شرقيّة أو غربيّة على حدّ سواء، على تسميته: شهر العسل أي (Honey moon
لا تمثّل صورةً واقعيّةً عن الحياة الزوجية الممتلئة بالتحدّيات والضغوطات
التي ستواجهها الأسرة الوليدة في المستقبل. ومع الاحتكاك والمسؤوليّات
تنقشع شمس الهَيام والمثاليّات وتنقص المحبّة ويكتشف الزوجان أنّ الحياة
الزوجيّة ليست كما كانا يفهمان ويتمنّيان، فتضطرب حياتهما وتقوم المشاكل
بينهما، والسبب وراء ذلك كلّه ربّما كان هو في الأساس الفهم الخاطئ
المثالي وغير الواقعي لماهيّة الحياة الزوجيّة.


*3. لأننا لم نتعلّم ولم نمارس الزواج بمفهومه الصحيح (التَرْك، الإلتصاق، الإتّحاد):*

المفهوم
الصحيح للزواج السويّ هو، أن ينفصل كلٌّ من الزوج والزوجة عن كل الأطراف
والأقرباء الآخرين، حتّى يؤسّسا معاً بيتهما الذي أراده الله أن يكون. إن
الشريكَين عديمَي الخبرة، لا يستطيعان في أحيانٍ كثيرةٍ أن يمارسا ما يمكن
أن نسمّيه (الفِطام النفسي) الذي يمكّنهما من العَيش باتّزان واستقلاليّة
عن أسرتيهما، فنجد أحدهما أو كلاهما لا سيّما في سنيّ الزواج الأولى،
يُسرع إلى والديه عند حدوث أيّة مشكلة بينه وبين شريكه، وبالطبع فإن أسرة
كل طرف ستتدخّل لصالح الطرف الذي يتبعها، وبالطبع سيكون هناك ردّ فعل
مُشابه من جهة عائلة الطرف الآخر، وهكذا نجد أن الأمور تتفاقم، ممّا
يُهدّد كيان هذه الأسرة الوليدة ويصنع شَرخاً وانقساماً هائلاً بين
العائلتين قد يستمرُّ حتى لو انتهت المشكلة بين الشريكين أصلاً!. فمعظم
المشكلات الأسريّة تتضخّم وتستفحل ويصعب احتواءها، لأننا لم نتعلّم كيف
نجعل مشاكلنا بيننا فقط ولا تخرج للآخرين مهما كان الأمر. نعم، إن التجربة
والواقع يقولان لنا إنّ الكثير من المشكلات والأزمات التي تحدث في الأسرة
الوليدة حديثاً، يكون وراءها ـ في أحيانٍ كثيرة ـ أفراد من أولئك البعيدين
عن نطاق تلك الأُسرة، سواء كانوا أقرباء أو أصدقاء أو معارف أو ...إلخ،
ممّا يزيد المشكلة تعقيداً.

لذا
فإننا ننصح بشدّة ألاّ يسمح الشريكان بحدوث أمرٍ كهذا بينهما، وأن
يُدرِّبا نفسيهما أن تكون المشكلات محصورة بينهما ولها سريّتها وألاّ تخرج
لآخرين سواهما، إلاّ في حدودٍ ضيّقةٍ. وإن حَكَمَت الظروف بأمرٍكهذا،
فليكن هذا الآخر شخصاً مُتخصّصاً ومن خارج أسرَتي الشريكَين. ونحن نقول
إنّ على كلٍّ من الطرفين إن هما أرادا ضماناً للحياة الزوجيّة الرائعة، أن
يتعلّما كيف يترك كلٌّ منهما أسرته (المقصود بالتَّرك هو التَّرك النفسي
أي الإستقلاليّة وتقليل الإتّكالِيّة، وليس الإهمال وعدم الإعتناء!)، و
يلتصق بالآخر بروحٍ وبنَفسٍواحدةٍوبجسدٍ واحدٍ أيضاً.


*4. عدم المرونة وعدم اللِّياقة النفسيّة:*

فالحياة الزوجيّة
تتّسم بالكثير من التقلُّبات والضغوطات التي تواجه الزوجَين، لذلك فالأمر
يتطلّب قدراً معقولاً من المرونة والاحتمال والتقبُّل. فإن لم يتواجد هذا القدر بطريقة مُناسبة، فذلك سيتسبّب بالطبعبالكثير من المُشاجرات والمُشاحنات الزوجيّة.

*5. نقص مخزون الحب الاستراتيجي!*

إنّ أمراً
كهذايمكن أن يحدث كنتيجةٍ لعدمِ قضاءِ أوقاتٍ مُنتَظَمةٍ معاً لتصفية
الأجواء ولشَحن وتجديد النشاط، كما يمكن أن يحدث أيضاً كنتيجةٍ لعدمِ
تصفيةِ الخلافات أوّلاً بأوّل واختزانها ممّا يُصعّب المسألة أكثر، ويُنذر
بتفاقم الأمور عند أصغر مشكلة قادمة!. لذا علينا كأزواجٍ وزوجاتٍ ألاّ نترك المشاكل تحتوينا وتكسر علاقاتنا المُتميّزة، بل لنعمل على تصفيتها أوّلاً بأوّل "...
إغضبوا ولا تخطئوا، لا تغرب الشمس على غيظكم، ليُرفع من بينكم كل مرارة
وسَخَط وغضب وصياح و... وكونوا لطفاء بعضكم نحو بعض، شفوقين متسامحين كما
سامحكم الله ..." (أفسس 4 :26،31، 32).​





*6. عدم وجود البُعد الروحي في حياة الشريكَين كلٍّ على حدى، أو بعلاقتهما معاً كأسرة:*


فوجود الله في
الأُسرة في حياة كلٍّ من الشريكَين على حدة وفي شركتهما معاً في العبادة
العائليّة (إتّحاد أعضاء الأسرة جميعهم في جلسة يوميّة مُنتَظَمة أمام
الله للصلاة والدعاء)، هو أمرٌ هامٌّ لا يمكن الاستغناء عنه إذا أرادت
الأسرة أن تحيا حياة هادئة وآمنة ومُستقرّة.
والحلّ ...
لم ولن يكون متأخراً جدّاً أن نواجِه
مشكلاتنا المُزمِنة بروح المحبّة، وأن نسعى جاهدين بكلّ ثقة وتصميم لأن
نبدأ صفحة جديدة بحبٍّ وودٍّ وتفاهم جديد، بالمحبة نعالج الأخطاء ونواجه
الضَّعفات ونسلّم كل ضعفاتنا ليد الله القدير الذي يمكن أن يعيد صياغة
وتشكيل حياتنا بشكل جديد ورائع ...​


----------



## النهيسى (17 أبريل 2010)

*فوجود الله في
الأُسرة في حياة كلٍّ من الشريكَين على حدة وفي شركتهما معاً في العبادة
العائليّة (إتّحاد أعضاء الأسرة جميعهم في جلسة يوميّة مُنتَظَمة أمام
الله للصلاة والدعاء)، هو أمرٌ هامٌّ لا يمكن الاستغناء عنه إذا أرادت
الأسرة أن تحيا حياة هادئة وآمنة ومُستقرّة.
والحلّ ...
لم ولن يكون متأخراً جدّاً أن نواجِه
مشكلاتنا المُزمِنة بروح المحبّة، وأن نسعى جاهدين بكلّ ثقة وتصميم لأن
نبدأ صفحة جديدة بحبٍّ وودٍّ وتفاهم جديد، بالمحبة نعالج الأخطاء ونواجه
الضَّعفات ونسلّم كل ضعفاتنا ليد الله القدير الذي يمكن أن يعيد صياغة
وتشكيل حياتنا بشكل جديد ورائع ...


موضوع مهم جدا ومتكامل

الرب يبارككم*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أبريل 2010)

موضوع فى غايييييييييه الاهميه 
ميرررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (22 أبريل 2010)

فوجود الله في
الأُسرة في حياة كلٍّ من الشريكَين على حدة وفي شركتهما معاً في العبادة
العائليّة (إتّحاد أعضاء الأسرة جميعهم في جلسة يوميّة مُنتَظَمة أمام
الله للصلاة والدعاء)، هو أمرٌ هامٌّ لا يمكن الاستغناء عنه إذا أرادت
الأسرة أن تحيا حياة هادئة وآمنة ومُستقرّة.
والحلّ ...
لم ولن يكون متأخراً جدّاً أن نواجِه
مشكلاتنا المُزمِنة بروح المحبّة، وأن نسعى جاهدين بكلّ ثقة وتصميم لأن
نبدأ صفحة جديدة بحبٍّ وودٍّ وتفاهم جديد، بالمحبة نعالج الأخطاء ونواجه
الضَّعفات ونسلّم كل ضعفاتنا ليد الله القدير الذي يمكن أن يعيد صياغة
وتشكيل حياتنا بشكل جديد ورائع ..





شكراااااااا جزيلا للموضوع المهم الرائع

كلام سليم  لما يدخل الله بحياة الاسرة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## tamav maria (24 أبريل 2010)

1. الذاتيّة والكبرياء والأنانيّة والتشبُّث بالرأي

موضوع هايل ابسوتي


----------

